# Beerdigungsmusik



## Nereo (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo! 
Ich wollt euch mal fragen welches Lied ihr so super findet ,dass es unbedingt bei eurer Beerdigung gespielt werden muss.
Also ich wär ja dafür das meine Freunde und Verwandten dann Lalalalalala von Bud Spencer und Terence Hill (aus 2 wie Pech
und Schwefel) singen ^^
Das Lied is einfach geil und am besten passt es doch wenn ich grade im Sarg ins Grab hinieder gelassen werde....

Okay ich geb zu der Threat is nich ganz ernst gemeint, aber sagt mal was ihr euch so vorstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim antworten... kreative Antworten sind gern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: hier n link für die Leute die es nich kennen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgoolZ-Mo48[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*
*
[/font]


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

Am ehesten wohl "Die Besten sterben jung", auch wenn ich die entsprechende Band und all ihre Fans verachte.

Passend ist sicher auch so ziemlich alles von Nirvana - Kurt Cobain war der größte Headbanger!


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2010)

Ist es schlimm wenn ich als ersten gedanken den Dib-Comics aufblitzen sehen hab? (Ihr wisst schon, dieser wo er SPIELT SLAYER!!! schreit^^)?


----------



## Damokles (7. Juni 2010)

Nereo schrieb:


> Okay ich geb zu der Threat is nich ganz ernst gemeint...



Na wenn das hier nicht ernst gemeint ist...
Mein Beerdigundsliedwunsch


----------



## Nereo (7. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm wenn ich als ersten gedanken den Dib-Comics aufblitzen sehen hab? (Ihr wisst schon, dieser wo er SPIELT SLAYER!!! schreit^^)?



naja ich glaub das is ansichtssache aber ich würde glaub ich ja sagen... wobei es bei mir ja auch nich besser aussieht xD


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2010)

Bei mir waere es villeicht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=381ONKUjYr8


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_WERPN8KO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wär wohl ein würdiger Abgang. xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juni 2010)

Highway to Hell


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2010)

auch gut^


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1nctqz4ELo&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juni 2010)

Das...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sn7gJhn3XJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (7. Juni 2010)

Dieses hier:




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfAWReBmxEs[/youtube]

und das meine ich ernst .. aber bitte die 10:22 min fassung


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieses hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist eines der schönsten lieder aller zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Am ehesten wohl "Die Besten sterben jung", auch wenn ich die entsprechende Band und all ihre Fans verachte.



"Verachten"? Soso ... was haben wir und die Band dir denn getan?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juni 2010)

Mensch! Von Grönemeyer. Das einzig brauchbare Lied von ihm.#

Oder "Black Metal sit Krieg", oder "The final Countdown" (von Norther).

&#8364;dit: "When a blind man cries" wäre auch eine Option.

&#8364;dit²:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPlcQwgs4RI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (7. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> "Verachten"? Soso ... was haben wir und die Band dir denn getan?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für meine Beerdigung schwanke ich stark zwischen Yakety Sax und Spanish Flea...
Vermutlich bringt sowieso einer meiner Freunde das jeweils andere mit, sodass alle in den vollen Genuss dieses Doppels kommen.


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> "Verachten"? Soso ... was haben wir und die Band dir denn getan?



Bitte nicht DIESE Diskussion schon wieder... >.> Leute mögen die Band andere nicht, Puntk Ende aus back2topic thx ._.


----------



## Teal (8. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-PGZ3qEPzw[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ADh8Fs3YdU[/youtube]


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bitte nicht DIESE Diskussion schon wieder... >.> Leute mögen die Band andere nicht, Puntk Ende aus back2topic thx ._.



Nö. Ich würde gerne wissen, wieso man die Fans direkt verachtet.
Muss ja einen Grund haben.


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nö. Ich würde gerne wissen, wieso man die Fans direkt verachtet.
> Muss ja einen Grund haben.



Dann schreib ihm ne PM.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KBHm17kiDuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tyxEAY7EV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das wäre mein Favorit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> Das wäre mein Favorit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder Killing in the Name von RATM.
Those who died, are justified, to wearing the badge...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oder Killing in the Name von RATM.
> Those who died, are justified, to wearing the badge...
> 
> 
> ...



alle stehen da voll am heulen und dann "FUCK YOU! I WON'T DO WHAT YA TELL ME!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x3Y6HYyaQ8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




DAS.


----------



## Breakyou (8. Juni 2010)

Das hier..
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTkZt8r2lko[/youtube]
..ich meins ernst.


----------



## WofKaizor (9. Juni 2010)

"Who wants to live forever" - Queen

oder

"Now we are Free" - von dem Film Gladiator


----------



## Rhokan (9. Juni 2010)

I Just Wanna Live von Good Charlotte ; D Ne, höchstens wegem Titel^^
Highway to Hell wär definitiv nich schlecht.... oder.... 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Eventuell auch Nothing Else Matters von Metallica


----------



## Berserkius (9. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eh44QPT1mPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zrhZs6M5Z3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eCloENqujAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hätte definitiv was

Oder:

Bad Religion - Don't pray on me


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> Highway to Hell



oder

"like you better dead"


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W53A4L17oBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juli 2010)

Wenn es ein ernst gemeinter Thread wäre hätte ich sofort Amazing Grace gesagt, aber so muss ich erst noch überlegen.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2010)

Hm... Ernst gemeint hätte ich sofort das hier gesagt:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MH-R3UYtpig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wenn's jeder kennen würde, würd ich auch das hier nehmen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZBmI11gVCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nicht ernst gemeint...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcEDqx-CEcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder auch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4A4wj01ICF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So schön für Ohrensausen...


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_m8GTuKuzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TEVodXzNmPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BEXGlnK1rw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CNPki1WVZdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.












ausserdem:paar burzum lieder,god of forbidden light von dissection,
und ausserdem noch ein israelischer song


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Juli 2010)

Dream Theater - The Spirit Carries on

inklusive Text auf den Flyern in deutsch und englisch. Damit die Besucher ordentlich was zum heulen haben *g*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QEIiVUa4oE


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0e77y6zgmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sollte passen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (11. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Am ehesten wohl "Die Besten sterben jung", auch wenn ich die entsprechende Band und all ihre Fans verachte.



Wieso verachtest du alle Fans? Ich selbst und auch ein paar Freunde finden die Band gut. Musikalisch zwar nicht anspruchsvoll, aber haben gute Texte.

Aber nu zum Thema: Luna Luna mit Wenn ich tot bin.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ozwNUH3Zt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2010)

A Dying Ember von Heaven Shall Burn


These silent days and restless nights 
Are passing by, passing by like never ending years 
What is left for me to keep me bearing up against this pain 
Buried deep inside, inside my soul

 And all that's left are my memories 
These pictures of unworried days 
But no one's there to save my legacy 
It will just perish fade with me 
Fade with me

 No one awaits me, nothing diverts me 
This withered body is no empty shell 
A dying Ember

 There is my god to carry me, 
But in this world, I needed you

 No one awaits me, nothing diverts me 
This withered body is no empty shell 
And my bright eyes still realize your apathy 
My heart beats strong, it still beats strong

 There is my god to carry me 
But in this world, I needed you

 What is left for me to keep me bearing up against this pain 
There is no god to ease this pain

 No one awaits me, nothing diverts me 
This withered body is no empty shell 
And my bright eyes still realize your apathy 
My heart beats strong, it still beats strong

 Nothing to live for 
Nothing to fight for 
And emptiness fulfills my live 
Emptiness fulfills my live

 All my hope, A dying Ember

 Nothing to live for 
Nothing to fight for 
And emptiness fulfills my live 
Just promise me, promise me to hold my hand


----------



## Vanth1 (12. Juli 2010)

Für mich der größte Sänger ausserhalb vom Metal und auch ein sehr emotionales und trauriges lied,passend für eine beerdigung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-v7bn6fmgIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2010)

ich glaub du hast dich im thread vertan vanth Oo


----------



## Vanth1 (12. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast dich im thread vertan vanth Oo




Und ich glaube du solltest vorher den song hören und du würdest wissen das ich mich nicht vertan habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Juli 2010)

ich seh da keinen song


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich seh da keinen song



Normalerweise hört man Songs auch.


----------



## Absinthia (13. Juli 2010)

Ganz klar das hier :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXwjr3e3Yao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder aber auch :-)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6GnolqLgkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vanth1 (13. Juli 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich seh da keinen song




der ist auf seite 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (13. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao8FIszjKZg 

*cry*


----------



## Alion (17. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fsHk9WC7fnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Beerdigung von Graham Chapman
Das Lied geht bei c.a. 2:00 min los. Aber die rede vorher ist auch sehr geil





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NoBFhdeR9PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (17. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n1d-oug70PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das wäre meine erste Wahl.

2. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkAvVqjbUG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nuriina (18. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atomCgdJi84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PNBQS23oEZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Majestixx (22. Juli 2010)

Das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7fMtG7_1-pQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab am Ende echt ein wenig geflennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So nun Schluss mit Spoilerei. 

Hier mein Lied ...

... 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cbACFMBufhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschön.


----------



## lolichbindklol (1. August 2010)

bei mir würde auf jedenfall paul kalkbrenner - sky and sand gesungen werden... 
ich will nich das man um mich weint ich will das man mich in erinnerung behält wie ich war und davon ausgeht, das egal wo ich bin, es mir gut geht
und ich denkenke mal auf einer "trauer"feier würde ich mir hardtechno wünschen... ich lebe einfach für elektronische musik und von daher ....


----------



## Reflox (5. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hab am Ende echt ein wenig geflennt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Spoiler



Da gewöhnt man sich an die Figur und dann das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (6. August 2010)

Majestixx schrieb:


> Das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grönemeyer ist super. Großartiger Künstler. Wird viel zu selten gesagt.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. August 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Normalerweise hört man Songs auch.



Niemand mag Klugscheißer



Vanth schrieb:


> der ist auf seite 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wollte ausdrücken das da wo der Youtube-Kasten eig sein sollte nur eine weiße Fläche vorzufinden ist (jjjaaaaa auf Seite 2)


----------



## schneemaus (13. August 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Grönemeyer ist super. Großartiger Künstler. Wird viel zu selten gesagt.



Jep. Ich geb dir absolut Recht. Hab ihn vor zwei Jahren live gesehen, einfach nur der Wahnsinn. Ich glaube, jeder hatte extreme Gänsehaut, als er "Marlene" gesungen hat, und um mich rum hatten ungefähr 90% der Leute Tränen in den Augen...

Allerdings find ich "Der Weg" für eine Beerdigung passender, deswegen will ich auch, dass das auf meiner Beerdigung gespielt wird... Ich hab heute noch jedes Mal extreme Gänsehaut beim Hören...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja, und mit seinem Sohn konnte ich nicht so viel Anfangen, der war mir schon unsympatisch, als ich ihm das Jagen beibringen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun aber schluss mit OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch eins : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-mnk4dmMIww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ka wieso, aber mich berührt das Lied sehr.


----------



## schneemaus (23. August 2010)

Pete Yorn - Lose You

Das ist mir noch eingefallen. Nachdem ich mal eine Version gefunden hatte, die nicht live mit tausend schreienden Menschen im Hintergrund online gestellt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer Dr. House regelmäßig guckt... Es war Hintergrundlied, als Kutner beerdigt wurde - Eine der traurigsten Folgen von House, meines Erachtens.


----------



## Alondres (26. August 2010)

"Going down in flames" 

Aber "The End" ist immer noch das beste


----------

